# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) تحديثات :  جديد مخططات هواتف سامسونج

## adame123

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم اريد ان اشارككم مخططات هواتف سامسونج او troubleshoting
والتي تساعد في ايجاد تعريفات الايسيات ic
او ما نصطلحه السركويات للبحت عن بدائل لها 
موقع التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ارجو ان يعجبكم الموضوع
اي تسائل يمكنكم وضعه في التعليقات

----------


## virus.alsham

يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## smile80992

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور اخى

----------

